# Buying large clothing in Mexico



## Bigmerlin (Feb 5, 2011)

Having recently moved to Mexico City, I cannot find any large size shoes or clothes to buy for myself.
I am 6¨4´tall, shoe size 11, waist size 42¨ and collar size 18 ... can anyone recommend any shops in Mexico City where large size clothing and shoes are available?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Bigmerlin said:


> Having recently moved to Mexico City, I cannot find any large size shoes or clothes to buy for myself.
> I am 6¨4´tall, shoe size 11, waist size 42¨ and collar size 18 ... can anyone recommend any shops in Mexico City where large size clothing and shoes are available?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Hi Ian,

Ugh, that's a difficult one. Have you tried Liverpool & El Palacio de Hierro? They may carry some larger sizes. Other than that, I don't think there's much else, so you may need to go to a tailor or go shopping/buy online from the USA.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Fortunately, Mexico still has tailors and seamstresses; many of whom can make really fine clothing at very reasonable prices. Start asking around, particularly in the fabric shops, and someone will help you find a good one.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Or, you could look for a Mexican who is around 1.93 m. and ask him where he buys his clothes. Size 11 shoes should be easy to find although, I believe that 10 1/2 is the largest I've seen. Size 11 is about a 29 in Mexican size.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Not sure whereabouts are you but there is a tailor at Colonia Cuauhtemoc, it's on Rio Lerma street, somewhere between Rio Guadalquivir and Rio Tiber, I had a couple of garments done with them a few years ago and they are good at least with female clothing but also had male customers so I guess they're fine. Sorry can't give you the name of the place or the phone number but you should be able to find it, Rio Lerma is not too long


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Take some clothes that fit the way you like when you go to the tailor. They can duplicate them for you.


----------

